# FiveTen Shoe size inaccurate?



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Hey so I bought my first set of 5ten freerider pros which have simply not worked out. They are too narrow around the front of the foot and cause numb toes after about 20 minutes of riding.

Started comparing them to my other shoes wondering if going up a shoe size would help. 

Here's where it gets interesting looking at the size tag in the shoe:

Bontrager Flatline: US 9 UK 8 EU 42
Ride Concepts Powerline: US 9 UK 8 EU 42
5ten Freerider Pro: US 8.5 UK 8 EU 42

I've always gone by the EU sizing ... 42 working for all of my shoes but looking at this, 5ten seems to differ in it's sizing designation on US sizing compared to my other well fitting shoes and is notably smaller. Wonder whether they've got their sizing completely wrong.

I can't use these shoes so option one is to size up the Freeriders to a US9 (EU 43) from overseas (no local distributor here) or just buy some rideconcepts hellions knowing their sizing works for me.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I try and get two points of reference size wise e.g. suits me in EU and US...

If it ticks two boxes, I've always come away ok.

Can't account for narrowness though.

Bought one pair of shoes that were extremely narrow!?

Had the right length, but women's width fyi size 12.5 men's for me... so, didn't buy women's by mistake.

My major issue with shoes i.e. SPD's is varying levels of aft for cleats.

I've had to do some whittling with a pocket knife on a couple of sets of shoes to get cleat right were I like it. 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I've tried on 2 models of 5.10 shoes and both were absurdly narrow, even when going a half size bigger than normal. Shimanos shoes have proper width.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

I usually wear a 10.5 wide (D-2E) in running shoes. I tried on a few 5.10 Freeriders before buying and found the size 10 fit me best. More snug in width than my running shoes, but not uncomfortable for hours of pedaling. I don't think I'd enjoy a many mile hike in them, but for their intended purpose I've been pretty satisfied with the Freeriders.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

5.10 shoes run small compared to most big name shoe brands. I didn't find them to be anymore narrow than a lot of other shoes though.

Shoe sizing is never accurate. My wife worked in a specialty running shop. Shoes could vary by two sizes from one brand to the next and even vary from model to model within the same brand. Sizing is more of a reference point but you will not be a size EU42 in everything for proper fit.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

The Pro's are on the narrow side. The OG's seem pretty normal to me but I have narrow feet. The length on both seems spot on.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Never had a fit issue with the Free Riders.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

In all my years of wearing shoes, I've never found any particular shoe manufacturer to have sizing consistent with all others. however, if you find a Euro size that fits you, that's more consistent. I wear a 43 or 44 in all shoes, but that could be anything from a 9 to 10.5 in US shoe sizes, depending on the manufacturer.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

crembz said:


> Hey so I bought my first set of 5ten freerider pros which have simply not worked out. They are too narrow around the front of the foot and cause numb toes after about 20 minutes of riding.
> 
> ... or just buy some rideconcepts hellions knowing their sizing works for me.


I wear size 11.5 Men's in all my 5.10s, Ride Concepts, North Wave, Adidas, etc.. They all fit a bit different, but they all work for me in the usual size I wear.

FWIW - I found the RC Hellions fit a bit narrow like the Freerider Pros. I don't have an issue wearing them, but I wouldn't select that model if you are having issues with shoe width.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

vikb said:


> I wear size 11.5 Men's in all my 5.10s, Ride Concepts, North Wave, Adidas, etc.. They all fit a bit different, but they all work for me in the usual size I wear.
> 
> FWIW - I found the RC Hellions fit a bit narrow like the Freerider Pros. I don't have an issue wearing them, but I wouldn't select that model if you are having issues with shoe width.


Oh great feedback thanks for that ... I'm thinking NorthWave Clan might be the next pick ... I'll definitely buy from somewhere I can return to this time.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

crembz said:


> Oh great feedback thanks for that ... I'm thinking NorthWave Clan might be the next pick ... I'll definitely buy from somewhere I can return to this time.


I have the Clan as well and it's narrow like the Freerider Pro and Hellion. The OG 5.10 Freerider has a wider fit than those newer shoes.

https://www.jensonusa.com/Five-Ten-Freerider-Shoes


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

vikb said:


> I have the Clan as well and it's narrow like the Freerider Pro and Hellion. The OG 5.10 Freerider has a wider fit than those newer shoes.
> 
> https://www.jensonusa.com/Five-Ten-Freerider-Shoes


Well I'm sh!t out of luck then huh. Lol. Seems like all the newer shoes are narrow.

I do like stiff shoes and I keep reading the og freerider is relatively soft.

I might order my regular size clan and a size up and hopefully one of them fits. What's your opinion on the clan other than the width?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

crembz said:


> Seems like all the newer shoes are narrow.


Yes. I'm not sure why they've all ended up with that shape, but it's longer and narrower than the old 5.10 shape. As long as you can try them on and return them it's worth seeing for yourself.

_FWIW - although I can make the narrower shoes work I do like the older OG Freerider shape the best. I hope they keep making that shoe._


----------

